# Looking For SAS Friends!



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I assume alot of people on here are shy (why would I think that lol?) and have trouble connecting even on this safe board. Whether it be fear or pride, I know alot of people just can't make meaningful friendships here due to their anxiety.

Well I thought it'd be nice if we had a thread where you could advertise your willingness to talk to others and hopefully get you some friends! Everybody needs somebody to talk to, and sometimes people either have their threads/blogs ignored OR that kind of venting isn't enough. You need someone tangible to talk with and feel for you.

So here is your chance, if you want to make some friends make a post! You can give a little info about yourself or just express your need of friends. Hopefully if this kicks off and becomes useful it can be stickied :yes:yes


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Sure:yes you can PM me if you want


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm a bit shy but if anyone wants to talk, I would love to ^^


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Bumpy

Thought it'd be a good idea to have a compilation of people that are willing to talk. Kinda bummed this got moved from Coping caz alot fewer people lurk around this sub forum


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Sure, I'll throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a friend myself. (Feels strange saying it so bluntly...) And I'm ready and willing to listen.


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in I need people who can relate to me and I to them.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## silentlion (Jan 15, 2014)

Count me in! 
i just joined this site and I'm really not even sure where to begin or how to make connections with others. I hope this helps!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Aeolian (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree but don't think this kind of thing works unless people have a reason to be interested in contacting each other. With that in mind, I'm going to write a bunch of words:

Cartoons. Anime. Mythology. Scifi. Engineering. Kurt Vonnegut. Neil Gaiman. Rolling Stones. Bob Dylan. Daft Punk. Dog.

Okay, those are enough words.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm down for something like this.  

Okay, here goes nothing but random tidbits about me: 

-I love electronic music. If robots started taking over, but communicated in the language of Aphex Twin...I could live with myself for betraying the human race. Still, other genres of music I love a lot are dream pop, shoegaze, (neo)psychedelic, indie, classical, and hip hop.

-I'm a Whovian and a Trekkie, a believer in Sherlock, a big fan of anime, and a totally 
incorrigble addict for Downton Abbey. 

-I have a love/hate relationship with writing, but at the moment I'm in love. Poems, plays, short stories, what have you, I like to do it all (that's what she said). Maybe someone on here would be up for exchanging works of fiction and ideas for cool stories.  Bonus: if you like Gothic fiction, there's a special place for you in my chamber of love.

-I have a man-crush on Wes Anderson. He's just so talented and handsome.... His movies are magnificent. If ever I meet that man, I'm going to shake his hand like no one has ever shaken his hand before.

-I play the keyboard, but, admittedly, I'm not very good. I mostly use it when I'm making music on a DAW. I also play a bit of bass guitar.

-Admittedly, I can be odd at times, but in a funny way...I think.

-My love of stripes knows no limits.

-I think science is amazing. It's everywhere people, including inside of you. So, if you hate science, in a roundabout way, you're hating yourself. Don't hate yourself. Love science. 

Aaaaaaaand on that note I think I'll stop here. 
:thanks


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

I've never seen so many adorable people in one place


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

alrighty!


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

well this definitely couldn't hurt.


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be your friend!


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I could use some TEXT BUDDIES! PM me if u want a phone/text friendship. Info in my profile is still pretty accurate if u want to know a lil about me.


----------



## milina (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and hope to find some nice people who can help me with my shyness or my English  

I am interested in sports (especially football and tennis), reading, Anime, watching movies, foreign languages and cultures... actually we can talk about everything. So please feel free to contact me.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Add me people! :d


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in if anyone wants to talk ^^ Maybe one of us can make a skype group for this specific thread?


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in. Sounds ok. Just FYI I'm Slow to respond to PM. Open to Skype text. 

Frederico fellini, Sophie Loren. Stand up comedy. Business systems. Geeky. Hate work but love complaining about it. Amy winehouse. Coldplay. Kendrick Lamar. Baking cookies. Jack of all trades master of none. Pho. Boboa tea. Matrix. Star Wars. Absolutely fabulous. Open minded yet paranoid.


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, I'd be interested in talking and even on skype but only text. A few of my interests and hobbies: reading, listening to music, cooking/baking(not done baking for a while though) plants and animals  I love science too.


----------



## Upsetcat (Sep 17, 2013)

hi all I like video games movies and anime Im Upsetcat on skype steam and KiK please feel free to add me and chat


----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it Too late for me to sign on? 

I like anime, cartoons, video games, art, and philosophy-type things. Okay...


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too, I'm interested in this!

I'm not into much, other than gaming and movies. I'm more of a jack of all trades if anything


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm always up to talk about, well, anything really! Even if it's something weird, un-normal and niche


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be interested in some SAS buddies! I always seem to lose contact with people after a while :{

I like: music, anime, manga, games, TV, movies, animals, makeup, shoes, window shopping, buying stuff.. I'll talk about anything really. I'm also just as happy to listen should you need somebody to talk/vent to :3

Also open to text buddies in the UK, should we manage to get along.


----------



## Cracklefire (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone can message me for any reason. I can't promise I will be interested in your topic, but I can promise I won't be a jerk, and I will do my best to make you feel welcome.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I've sent out a couple PMs but haven't gotten any responses yet, so I'll leave my post here.

I'm interested in telecommunications, cooking on a budget, science fiction, creativity, Owl City, and would especially like to talk to others who've also been dealing with depression for a long time. I've had to accept it as a kind of "default state" that I need to learn to live with day-to-day instead of waiting for a day when it won't be there.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello, I'm also interested. Anyone can feel free to message me and we can talk about anything.
Some things I like: music, photography, art, poetry, psychology, film, unsolved mysteries, science, and nature.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, why not. Some of my interests: music, sports (hockey!), TV shows, movies, science, technology. Please do PM, I'd like to chat about anything really.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Good thread. I'm in. Read my bio!


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in! My interest are: sports, music, tv shows, movies, video games, cars, technology. Feel free to PM me if you want


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in, I suck at starting a convo, but you can rant to me about any and everything and I won't judge ya. If we hit it off I would love to move to text buddies


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to make some friends on here! I haven't been here all that long so I haven't expected to find someone to really talk to yet :c

If I find a forum I like I stay for quite awhile, last one was for 5 years.

Interests: plants, flowers, music, video games, anime, manga, tv, movies, & art.

Many have confided in me with their feelings & I do *not* judge.


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm down for some chats/conversations too 
Psychology is probably my favorite topic (and it extends to so many subtopics), but having variation is good, so I am willing to talk about anything really. 

Send me a message and I'll reply when I can


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Ideally I would like to befriend a girl that would eventually turn into a relationship. I don't think the chances of that are good.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm boring but I exist.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in. Interests: technology, video games, TV shows, movies, science... 
PM me if you wanna talk! I don't bite


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I really would like to have some friends , so anyone pm, me or kik me (km345) if you'd like to chat  I like reading , cooking , horror movies , drama shows , and enjoy anime and manga.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm always up for chit chat, feel free to PM me, I won't ignore anybody and I'm normally on at least once per day, people tend to use me as a vent about their problems, so if you've got those, I'm your man


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm into video games, horror movies and comedy tv shows. I like to paint, draw and do photography. PM me and hopefully I won't be too afraid to get back to you


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi. I'm quite a boring guy from Japan. I like rock music(see my profile page for details). I don't have much to talk about because I'm a really boring person, but if you are interested, feel free to contact me.


----------



## alaskuh (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, so I'm shy sometimes and even posting this makes me anxious but I figured I should try anyway. I haven't found many people to talk to so this can't hurt! PM me if you want


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to make friends here too. Been posting a lot recently about that 

Umm, I'm Stephen, I'm from Australia and I like electronic music and love talking about movies. I like to play guitar and write my own songs (whether they are good or not is another thing entirely lol). Yeah so umm message me if you ever want to talk


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm looking for someone in my age group (late teens/early 20's.) Someone who likes music (maybe someone who plays an instrument), who likes making jokes, and who likes deep/heated conversations. I'm also very fond of obscure and weird forms of art (namely exploitation films and B movies.) Just someone who's cool... hopefully female.

Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## partywolf (Oct 27, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread without posting so I guess I should just do it. Um, hey, I would like some texting buddies maybe? kik or w/e app is easier for you; i'd rather not give out my actual phone number until i know someone better. 
um, about me; i guess i mostly watch tv shows and i like animals, but if one's tumblr is any indication of themselves, you can take a look over here.
email is cool too, i prefer not to pm over this site because it's a bit of a hassle on my phone. 
i'm just looking for someone to text random things, maybe discuss anxiety sometimes, idk
i don't make friends easily at all/ connecting with people is hard even without anxiety messing stuff up
but yea, if you're interested, pm me


----------



## partywolf (Oct 27, 2013)

(sorry i can't seem to figure out how to edit that post)


----------



## pizzaboy (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm open to pm's. I'm into biking,sports,sci-fi.I'm fairly well read but my punctuation sux.
I guess if someone wants to talk or might need a little advice I might give it.52 years old so I know a thing or two


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

I need friends in real life :/


----------



## JoelNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

hybridmoments said:


> I need friends in real life :/


I know what you mean. I feel the same


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

hybridmoments said:


> I need friends in real life :/





JoelNZ said:


> I know what you mean. I feel the same


I think most of us do


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

CEB32 said:


> I think most of us do


yeah, but friends on here would be lovely too :clap:clap:clap


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

hybridmoments said:


> yeah, but friends on here would be lovely too :clap:clap:clap


I fell for checking your profile to find you have 8 already, expecting a loner after that post


----------



## MaggieLynn (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in too!
Here are a few of my interests/hobbies: reading (mostly romance novel that also has action, mystery, suspense, drama and of course romance), movies and t.v shows, cooking/baking, cats I love cats (the animal not he musical).

I'm open to pm's if someone wants to talk.. :hs:thanks


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

MaggieLynn said:


> I'm in too!
> Here are a few of my interests/hobbies: reading (mostly romance novel that also has action, mystery, suspense, drama and of course romance), movies and t.v shows, cooking/baking, cats I love cats (the animal not he musical).
> 
> I'm open to pm's if someone wants to talk.. :hs:thanks


I would love to be your friend, I'm new here in FL as a recent British expat and would love to chat, I have few hobbies and would want more friends


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

I would love to text, someone around my age. My interests are horror/scifi movies, basketball, t.v. shows, music, games, making jewelry.


----------



## Pascall (Aug 23, 2013)

This seems like a nice idea, it's mainly nice to talk to people with similar issues... And not to seem all out-cast or anything, but I feel kind of tired of real life friends for now, it would be nice for a change to talk with people who understand the struggle:clap...


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

If anyone PMs me, then I will reply. However, I apologize if I'm boring and suck at conversation.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

bffs4lyfe.


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

[redacted]


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes, of course, more friends is always good 
skype: karthics4
yahoo: karthics5


----------



## DaydreamingMA (Mar 24, 2014)

As my post count (and join date) reflects, I'm pretty new here.. but I plan to be active and I'm open to talking to new people  

I'm good for talking about anything; sometimes, someone willing to genuinely ask how your day has been can be enough. But to give an idea of my personality:

Music: anything. Currently into Atmosphere and Massive Attack. (Mp3 has songs from Slipknot to Tupac to Kath Bloom) 

Books: I adore reading; East of Eden by John Steinbeck is probably my favourite book. Unfortunately I have a bad habit of buying too many books and neglecting to read them and salivating over beautiful libraries and bookshelves online..

TV: Black Books(old), Green Wing(old), Suits. I'm a huge fan of witty dialogue <3 

I enjoy long debates about religion/politics/environmental issues/life but that might be a bit heavy for now xD

If any of the above resonates with you; you just want to talk or you can recommend me some new films/tv shows/music/etc then let me know. x3


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

If anybody wants to talk, feel free to send me a PM. I'd prefer someone around my age group (18-25) but if you contact me I won't ignore you regardless of age.

I'm very passionate about music and I listen to a variety of genres, including classical, hip hop, rock, metal, jazz, electronic music and many more. I'm always open to music recommendations and general music discussions.

My other interests are movies, TV series, being outdoors (cycling, hiking), philosophy, art and science (I'm a physics/maths student, also interested in astronomy). One of my dreams is to go on a really long bycicle tour across the USA or New Zealand. This might also be a good opportunity for me to finally see the Milky Way and maybe even the aurora with my own eyes.

I'm an agnostic (sometimes pantheist), so I'm not really interested in religious discussions. I do love to talk about metaphysics from a more neutral, philosophcial point of view though. 

One more thing: German is my native language, but I absolutely love the English language and I'm constantly trying to improve my English skills. One day I might even move to the UK (this also goes along well with my passion for music).


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Eh, I don’t mind. I’ll talk to anyone about anything. Usually….


----------



## igor1701 (Apr 3, 2014)

I guess a few more friends would be nice. Feel free to add me people.


----------



## KultKing (Mar 28, 2014)

I need more friends so feel free to pm/friend me :] and if there are any people near Chicago, IL that want to hang out that would be awesome!


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to have a lot of free time this weekend and upcoming summer once college lets out for awhile. I've been getting into audiobooks and nonfiction, enjoy writing, and like to debate and discuss out of the ordinary topics. I wouldn't call myself particularly learned, but I am curious and hard to offend.


----------



## xmarx (Aug 2, 2013)

lol im looking for sas friends


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm looking for new friends


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

If you want to add me on whatsapp, PM me


----------



## loaner (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome, I am new here as well. If you fancy a chat drop me a message... not sure about the skype group though!


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Feel free to drop me a message. I love books, from classic authors like Dostoyevsky, to modern authors like Neil Gaiman. From Harry Potter to Haruki Murakami. From Narnia to Kurt Vonnegut. I will give nay book a chance. I like writing as well, even though I am no good. I love The Simpsons (well maybe not the newer episodes). I like Sport especially Football(Soccer) and Tennis. I like cycle rides and time spent outdoors. I like watching different sorts of Films even though I feel I am not that knowledgeable about them. I am religious and interested in religion but would only want to discuss it if you are interested in a respectful discussion.

Or if you just want to have a vent about anxiety/depression/anything else then feel free. I get lonely quite often.


----------

